# Málaga Airport!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone been there in the last couple of weeks?? I know it quite well cos my OH commutes so I'm there a couple of times a week either dropping off or picking up. They've been doing a huge expansion programme since I've been here and each week the routes in and out divert this way and that. Well, I dropped OH off last Wednesday and instead of driving down the back way, onto a dirt track. I was directed onto a motorway (where there never used to be one!!!) and into a tunnel? straight thru and out the other side of the airport - not where I wanted to be at all!! Anyway, I've just been back there now to pick OH up and........ well its all changed again. I got totally lost, I never did find Arrivals/llegadas... Fortunately OH made his way up to Departures/salidas which I did manage to find. The airport is looking spectacular tho. Very modern and enormous! Lets hope it gets lots of visitors!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's exactly the same at El Atlet, Alicante ,an absolute nightmare & been going on for years.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Jo, when I picked my OH up on Thursday, I had the same problem. The signs for llegadas disappear completely, and I ended up going up to salidas. But in the end I went round again and just followed that well worn original back dirt road towards the cargo area, round the roundabout and back to llegadas. Its exactly the same route, they have just removed the signs!! The new terminal is due to open this month tho isn't it? Then we will really struggle


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Jo, when I picked my OH up on Thursday, I had the same problem. The signs for llegadas disappear completely, and I ended up going up to salidas. But in the end I went round again and just followed that well worn original back dirt road towards the cargo area, round the roundabout and back to llegadas. Its exactly the same route, they have just removed the signs!! The new terminal is due to open this month tho isn't it? Then we will really struggle


I saw the "old dirt track" but there was a sign up saying authorised vehicles only! I wonder where people are supposed pick up arrivals from cos as you say the llegadas signs have disappeared!!!! Mind you it'll all have changed again by Monday!

Isnt it going to be a spectacular airport when its finished tho. That great big glass fronted terminal building is breath taking! And did you see the train station?? wow!

Jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I saw the "old dirt track" but there was a sign up saying authorised vehicles only! I wonder where people are supposed pick up arrivals from cos as you say the llegadas signs have disappeared!!!! Mind you it'll all have changed again by Monday!
> 
> Isnt it going to be a spectacular airport when its finished tho. That great big glass fronted terminal building is breath taking! And did you see the train station?? wow!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Shows your Spanish is better than mine - I had no idea it was authorised vehicles only!
Yes, the new terminal certainly is impressive. I just hope it won't lead to utter confusion when it opens. They are going to have to sort the signs out (and I'm going to have to try harder with my Spanish lol)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I always pick people up from Salidas at Malaga. So much easier. They can instantly see your car, you see them, load up and away, all in seconds. 
I check ETA on the net, take a book and flask of coffee, drive to San Julian and wait in the Leroy Merlin carpark (there are loos and snack machines in the store) and wait until the person arriving texts or rings me. Then it's two minutes to airport Salidas and back on the A7.
I'm hoping that the reconstructions, when complete, will allow for the same routine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jojo's probably not around at the mo because the King and Queen themselves are opening Malaga airport!! So she's probably down there cheering with the rest of them!!
The reporter did say that the access was still really difficult but, IF YOU FOLLOW THE SIGNS you should be OK!! It will be Spain's third largest airport.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I always pick people up from Salidas at Malaga. So much easier. They can instantly see your car, you see them, load up and away, all in seconds.
> I check ETA on the net, take a book and flask of coffee, drive to San Julian and wait in the Leroy Merlin carpark (there are loos and snack machines in the store) and wait until the person arriving texts or rings me. Then it's two minutes to airport Salidas and back on the A7.
> I'm hoping that the reconstructions, when complete, will allow for the same routine.



After checking the landing time on the PC, I always "used to" pick up from llegadas. I would wait at the little round about by the Tower and the taxi rank and wait for my OH to ring once on the mobile when he got to passport control. We worked out the time it would take him to walk from there to the door would be the same time as it would take me to drive down there and he would just jump in the car and away we'd go! Its all different now and the main terminal is going to be in a different place form what I can see - New routines will have to be devised by us all!!!!!!!

I mis their majesties  Had to go to Ikea and leroy merlin to get some bits for the house and garden! But I'm back at the airport tonight doing the "drop off" not sure where we'll end up!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Let us know if you see any major changes. I've got into the Salidas pick-up routine so I hope I can continue with it....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just been to the airport and the new terminal is open. All the shops and restaurants in the old terminal are closed and its like a ghost town according to OH!! The roads are the same as they were on Saturday night. This time I did manage to go down the little side road that takes you to arrivals/llegadas, eventho I was going to Departures/Salidas???!!! but I wanted to see if, as Lynn said, it was still there and it was!!! Altho I'm not sure for how much longer, it looked a bit like it was about to change?? quieter and things had been moved??????? I'm there next on Sunday morning. And I think I'll get there early, actually park up and have a good look around

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Interesting news:
> 
> The airline Vueling has announced the increase in the frequency of flights between the cities of Santiago de Compostela and Málaga, including one daily flight which will operate in both directions.
> 
> ...



And the Pope is coming here in November too!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Now..._where_ did I put me rosary beads...???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, its all changed again!!! The arrivals that I normally go is no more, instead just before where that used to be is an impressive and huge glass fronted affair - fairly easy to park at the mo, altho I suspect that'll change and not easy to spot visitors! The old Salidas building on the top now looks like a ghost town and doesnt seem to be in use at all??? Not sure what they're planning to do with it, seems a shame if its going to be neglected. Also the new runway is near completion!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> All great news for Málaga. Let's hope the tourists come back soon,



Well it was heaving there this morning, all the tourists walking out in their summer/holiday clothes - in the rain!!. They've done really well with it tho and it looks fantastic. I'm just gonna have to re-work out my pick up/drop off pattern!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's the latest list of check-in's for each Terminal: Aerolíneas - T3 - Aeropuerto de Málaga - Aena.es

lane:


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Inbetween my departure and return on a recent trip they closed the old arrivals and opened the new - so OH was faced with an extra task! (Arrived late of course as they always cut it fine!!).

I had to collect my bag from the old arrivals hall, then double back to the new arrivals. 
OH had managed to get up to (old) salidas and into car park that way, so was only a block down just above old arrivals. You can now park at the far end of T2 car park where they put the rental cars for a while. So all in all not too bad a walk. Will probably do that again till we have worked out parking in new terminal!


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

ps All the cajas/machines to pay at the end I mention were broken or out of service. We had to drive back to the new bit (opp T1) and just a bit before we were at the exit (on the left) there is a new walkway thru an arch and new machines there. Other people were doing the same


----------

